# First eggs!



## chickengirl7 (Oct 2, 2016)

My chickens started laying their first eggs! I noticed that they started squatting whenever I went to pick them up, about a week before the first egg. Is this normal before egg laying? I'm new here and a first time chicken owner so the help is greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickengirl7 said:


> My chickens started laying their first eggs! I noticed that they started squatting whenever I went to pick them up, about a week before the first egg. Is this normal before egg laying? I'm new here and a first time chicken owner so the help is greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!


Yes, it is normal for fertile hens to squat. That means they want to be mated.
Welcome to the forum. Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And to share stories and most of all pics! This group can't get enough pics.

Welcome to the forum, jump in with both feet. That's about how we do things around here.


----------



## GitaBooks (Feb 12, 2016)

That's awesome!! 

Yep, that's normal in young hens, as mentioned above. They should start laying more eggs and larger eggs as they get into their regular cycle of things.

Feel free to ask questions, make comments and post pictures! : )


----------

